# Tree stand safety question



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm bow hunting for the first time this year using a climbing tree stand on some occasions. Ive been watching videos and was wondering what ya'll use in addition to full body harness and saftey tether. 

What do you use to get out of suspension if you fall?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have fell before, luckly I was in a good harness. I was able to reach my stand which had not fell far, it was a chore to get back in the stand. One of the reasons was the stand SUCKED period, it made 1 trip up and 1 down, been hanging in my barn since. One inportant thing is to have top n bottom tied together, other wise you could be hanging on to the top with the bottom part 10-15' below. I've been up 100s of trees it seems and just had that 1 bad trip. I would think a suspension setup would be too much to deal with up in a tree where space is limited....WW


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Trays what I was thinking. Too much stuff already. I think if I fell in my harness I could figure out a way to get back into the stand. 

One deal I saw you can pass out in 5 mins in a good ful body harness. I say b.s..

I think I'm good.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son has a tree stand not a climber and he uses this harness. http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/pro-series-vest/

This harness won't cut off the blood supply by pressing on the femoral arteries.

With this life line. http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/lifeline/

It works well and is about the most comfortable, simple and safest that he could find. The life line keeps you tethered while going up and down the ladder. He clips his harness to a loop on the tree he is in when he is hunting. It doesn't get in his way while bow hunting and he really likes it.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> My son has a tree stand not a climber and he uses this harness. http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/pro-series-vest/
> 
> This harness won't cut off the blood supply by pressing on the femoral arteries.
> 
> ...


I have a gorilla g30 full harness similar to what your boy has. which also has lineman strap for climbing.

That's not what I was asking. The question is if you fall in a harness and are hanging there. How do you get bavk into the stand or to the ground?

The marketing folks say you need something else to get you back up or down.

Just curious if thats really needed.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Doesn't sound like it's needed. Just marketing b.s.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Use a lifeline attached to your harness for starting up tree and coming down. In case you make fall the lifeline can be use a an extra rope to repel down side tree (just like us Marine-repelling down walls)


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

If your gonna climb 15' up a tree use a 12' rope that way you'll be at the ground when you stop and can just stand up. Ha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## corkyboy10 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Tree Stand Fall*

Tree Spider makes a fall system called Live Wire Descent System. It is a one time use system. If you fall it will slowly lower you to the ground. They make them in 2 weight sizes. 150 to 200 pounds and 200 to 300 pounds. If you fall on your tree step or climbing stick side you can get back on the stand ok or have something to hang on to. If you fall off the side with no steps your going to have hell getting unhung. I paid $79.00 for mine at Gander Moutain. Bass Pro has them also. I bought my son one also. Tree Spider has a video on there web site. Hope this helps.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

corkyboy10 said:


> Tree Spider makes a fall system called Live Wire Descent System. It is a one time use system. If you fall it will slowly lower you to the ground. They make them in 2 weight sizes. 150 to 200 pounds and 200 to 300 pounds. If you fall on your tree step or climbing stick side you can get back on the stand ok or have something to hang on to. If you fall off the side with no steps your going to have hell getting unhung. I paid $79.00 for mine at Gander Moutain. Bass Pro has them also. I bought my son one also. Tree Spider has a video on there web site. Hope this helps.


Thats what i swas looking for Thanks. I will be using a climbing stand with no steps.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

the live wire works good. i have a couple of them.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

blitz_81 said:


> the live wire works good. i have a couple of them.


Ordered one last night. Thanks


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

I carry a knife to cut me loose if its last alternative. And yes you have approximately 5 minutes in full suspension before you could die. You can also carry 2 of thos screw in steps in your back pocket and use those to take the pressure off.

If you have your tree strap positioned correctly and snug makes falling out of your climber kinda difficult. I stand quite a bit in mine and have never fallen out. In the seated position i keep the harness strap snug enough to not allow me to fall forward if I doze off.

The real concern is if your stand breaks and falls to the ground then what? Always be prepared.

Manwitaplan


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I bought the Life Line systems last week for my 15' ladder stands. They came with harnesses. I've read that guys will attach a 2nd Prussic loop to the life line, so if you fall, you'll have another one to slide and be able to shimmy down the line. Pretty slick idea. I'm adding 2nd Prussic loops to mine so I'll have 2 caribiners attached at all times. Better safe than sorry for a 15' stand. You fall that far, and something's gonna break. The 2nd Prussic will be used when my boy hunts with me, as well.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Now I remember why I use pop-up blinds.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Now I remember why I use pop-up blinds.


x2!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea the life line I posted allows you to ease down to the ground. 

TH


----------

